

Ask HN: Anyone want to work on this project with me? (imgfave.com) - makeee

http://imgfave.com<p>I launched this image bookmarking/sharing website about 6 months ago (hacked it together using laconi.ca), but recently rebuilt the whole site on the CakePHP framework and added a bunch of new stuff (details: http://imgfave.tumblr.com/post/82384047/new-features-widgets-collections-and-more).<p>I'm looking for a fellow hacker who would be interested in joining me on the project and helping to build out some new features.<p>The site hasn't exactly taken off, gets around 400 uniques a day, but it has a solid community of people who love it. A lot of images are posted every day and the quality of submissions are great (even though there is no filtering of the front page). It's been a really fun project to work on and some features we could build out include: user karma system, image recommendation engine (half built), embeddable image galleries, more fb connect features, twitter integration, etc..<p>I no longer feel like devoting my full (after work/weekend) resources to this project, so I'm basically looking for someone who wants to pick up development of the site and have part ownership. I'm totally open to open sourcing it or turning it into a more ning like service, where anyone can get their own image sharing community running. Definitely some cool stuff we could do.<p>If your interested feel free to ask some questions here or email me at hello@imgfave.com
======
damada2
It's a cool concept and I like your implementation, but it's very similar to
<http://ffffound.com/> no?

~~~
makeee
Yes, and I think the similarity to ffffound really helped in the beginning, as
many hailed it as a great ffffound alternative for those that couldn't get an
invite. Now I'd like to work on making it a much more unique service. I have
so many ideas, so little time.

------
kunqiana
Kool! your site makes me happy ;)

